
Technology Review: Making Gasoline from Carbon Dioxide - helveticaman
http://www.technologyreview.com/Energy/18582/
======
coconutrandom
Proper title: Solar energy to convert CO2 -> CO + O

That's a stretch to say that's making gasoline.

